# Sleep paralysis and types!



## sloop (Jan 19, 2015)

I've gotten it many times. I freaked me out for a long time, but I had to teach myself to calm down and fall back asleep...

*AND IT FAILED*

So now when it happens it's really funny because when I realize I'm paralyzed I try to make a sound and lift my head up (and of course you can't). After minutes of trying this, it finally works, but when my voice breaks I sound like a harpooned whale and I jerk very abruptly and violently like I just self-induced a seizure...it's all really a mess and my grandma is always there to see it happen :laughing:


----------



## Highway Nights (Nov 26, 2014)

I'm an ESTP and I've had it once. My chest kind of hurt, like I was having a heart attack or something. I'm not sure if that's typical or not, but it ceased the second I "woke up". Thankfully, I was sleeping face down so whatever terrifying hallucinations my mind decided to dream up for me were completely irrelevant.


----------



## AstralFlame (Sep 21, 2015)

Maybe i should write my experience with this ...

I was in the army when that black figure came over my chest and i couldn't breath. 
she (i could feel her female nature) appeared at a distance and as my focus turned on her(in a sort of a dream where i think i am awake at my bed) she rushed over my chest and kept pushing me down. 
as she kept pushing against me i had the following thought inside my desperation : 
"she is trying to grab hold of my wallet" 
within which i had a picture of my girlfriend that gave me energy throughout my service in the army.
The wallet was inside my jacket hanging on the side of the bed. 
The minute i realized what she was after, i immediately felt a protective energy, turning my focus from fear for my self, to fear for something else and i found myself observing her, pressuring over me without the emotional part (fear).
So .. i bit her neck!
I turned my head down and bit the back of her neck so hard i made her squeal and run the other way.
She came in from the left and left the room from the right. 

bye bye now! 
go tell your friends too! 

That was the last time i ever saw this troubled entity. 

remember to try to detach from the experience by observing it with curiosity. 
That will disconnect you from fear and you can do whatever you wish with that entity that is not stronger than you! 
Good luck, God bless !


----------



## AstralFlame (Sep 21, 2015)

INFPs seem to be winning! 

more votes please!!
thank you:kitteh:


----------



## Lakigigar (Jan 4, 2016)

Never had

INFP


----------



## aphinion (Apr 30, 2013)

I have sleep paralysis so often that it's not even weird anymore. Scary at times, but not unusual. It started a few years ago and still occurs anywhere from once a month to several times a night. The episodes can be pretty long, sometimes to the point that I fall asleep before pulling out of it. I have no idea why it happens, but it seems to be more frequent if I try to sleep when I'm not tired or if it's too early. Funny enough, it only ever happens when I'm falling asleep, not when I'm waking up.

I was lucky enough to read about sleep paralysis before it happened the first time so I knew to keep my eyes closed and just wait it out, otherwise it probably would have been the scariest thing I've ever experienced. Not being able to move is terrifying on a whole different level where it's very hard to rationalize that you'll be okay. 

I've read that there are three types of hallucinations you can experience during sleep paralysis:
-Seeing or hearing an "intruder"
-Having an out-of-body experience
-Feeling like you're suffocating/something is sitting on your chest
Fortunately, I don't always have hallucinations during sleep paralysis, only about 1/4th of the time and only the suffocating kind. While I'm really glad that I haven't had the "intruder" hallucination, I think I'd almost prefer it to the suffocating hallucinations. I could probably rationalize that there's no way a witch or demon got into my room, but it's pretty hard to convince myself that I'm not really suffocating on my pillow or blankets. It's actually pretty terrifying, especially if the sleep paralysis sets in when I'm laying on my stomach. 

From the poll it looks like sleep paralysis is significantly more common in Ne/Ni-users (although more votes would be helpful in narrowing that down of course) which really doesn't surprise me. The body naturally experiences muscle atonia (muscle relaxation/paralysis) during REM sleep so you don't act out your dreams, but it doesn't always work correctly. If your body isn't properly paralyzed/relaxed during sleep you can experience any number of sleep disorders, from sleep talking and walking all the way to driving your car or having sex while asleep. On the other hand, sometimes muscle atonia occurs when you're not asleep, causing sleep paralysis upon falling asleep or waking. _

(Side note: I just remembered that as a child I would sleep walk/talk all the freaking time, to the point that I'd walk around the house and have conversations with people then wake up in the morning and remember nothing. Sleep walking, sleep talking, and sleep paralysis are all disorders related to REM-sleep, so I probably should have seen this coming.)
_
Considering that Intuitives are characterized/stereotyped as having a greater disconnect between body and mind, it would make sense that they might have more problems with synchronizing muscle atonia and REM sleep. Personally, I'm more likely to experience sleep paralysis when my body is ready to sleep but my mind is still running.


----------



## Sporadic Aura (Sep 13, 2009)

I had it heavy for a span of like 2 years, not so much anymore. 

Just the inability to move, and feeling of impending danger that you can't escape from, not pleasant. It really took like every ounce of focus just to move my pinky finger (usually what I'd try to do, then once one thing can move the rest of the body seems to "click" and I'm freed). Hallucinations of dark figures hovering over me, all that jazz. In retrospect its an interesting experience, but not fun while happening.


----------



## Zora (Sep 21, 2014)

ENTP. Had it twice, no visual hallucinations either time; but spooky auditory ones both times.


----------



## stormgirl (May 21, 2013)

INFJ...I've experienced it once. 

Interestingly, as soon as I thought to myself "I think I'm having sleep paralysis" it stopped, and I was able to wake up and move. Didn't happen again after that, and I hope never does!


----------



## AstralFlame (Sep 21, 2015)

aphinion said:


> Personally, I'm more likely to experience sleep paralysis when my body is ready to sleep but my mind is still running.


And it's exactly what happens, body goes to sleep but mind stays awake. 
But what the term "sleep paralysis" does not describe is the feeling of someone being around who is aware of your state.

I too have struggled a lot with it from a young age. 
It took many experiences for my spirit to start realizing that it is more powerful than the experience. 
Your ability to wake up from it proves your strength. 
I don't wake up anymore, i enjoy kicking their ass and then wake up!! 
It's a sort of a lucid dream and the setting is my bed. 

All it takes is understanding of who's the real boss! 


Thank you for this long answer! 
And i agree, we need more votes, this is getting somewhere!
@Lakigigar Very interesting input !! i thought all INFPs would..
lucky you !!


----------



## Tetsuo Shima (Nov 24, 2014)

I have sleep paralysis because I'm to impatient want to sleep, so I sometimes try to fight the sleep and I end up paralyzed. I had it most during the time when I was obsessed with demons, particularly when I was meditating on certain ones. I hated the experience since my greatest desire is to be free and unbound with access to everything.


----------



## DualGnosis (Apr 6, 2013)

I think you'll find a very skewed sample in this forum since the majority tend to be IxNx, but my sleep paralysis used to be more common when I was younger and it used to scare the shit out of me. 

It still happens once in awhile, but I force my muscles to move no matter how long it takes.

-INTP


----------



## Stramela (Jan 18, 2016)

I used to get sleep paralysis a lot when I was younger, around ten years ago, when I first got sick. 
Now I almost don't get it, or it returns less than once a year and usually when I am experiencing repetitive episodes with my illness. 
I have had lucid dreaming since I was very young, happens quite often


----------



## AlanMonTap (Apr 17, 2015)

This is such an unknown subject to me... I heard about it a few months ago, I'd never heard of it before. I have never experienced anything like it. I've never been paralyzed and I've never had a lucid dream. I doubt cognitive functions have anything to do with it. It obviously seems like it's a common thing as well.

Why is that?


----------



## AstralFlame (Sep 21, 2015)

@AlanMonTap
it is definitely interesting to note!
Thanks for the feedback! 

My view is that everyone on the planet experiences it. 
Some to a degree where it just feels like a nasty dream where you had to "escape" from a real bad place.

if in a dream you see someone entering your house, 
that is not your house it entered ...
it is the imagery translation of you and your boundaries. 
you feel comfortable inside yourself just as you feel at home.
burglars in your dream are not entering any house!


----------



## AlanMonTap (Apr 17, 2015)

AstralFlame said:


> My view is that everyone on the planet experiences it.
> Some to a degree where it just feels like a nasty dream where you had to "escape" from a real bad place.


How is it your view that everyone experiences it? Why make that statement? 
On what are you basing that? I just told you I haven't.

EDIT: You should also add a "inapplicable" option to the poll.


----------



## AstralFlame (Sep 21, 2015)

AlanMonTap said:


> I just told you I haven't.


That's why i called it "my view" basing it on my instinctive approach.
it feels that everyone is experiencing it but they are not aware of it.
reoccurring dreams that different people have, look like dreams but are not. 
I have observed more than one occasion where learning about it creates the experience so i don't want to describe what i mean further to protect the reader. 
The film "the ring" shows that by "whoever watches the tape" where the underlying truth is that if you are aware of it it happens to you too..
Another film "The fourth kind" shows dreams appearing to a whole village in Alaska.
There's truth in the lies and lies in the truth..

it works a little weird than that and i don't even understand where the line of self infliction is drawn...
I had the experience of the girl falling on my chest the night i explained to my sister (who had it earlier) that it's just your mind and no ghosts! 
That was my view before the experience.. that it's just a physical coincidence that your body goes to sleep while your mind does not.
Newsflash.. : the mind never sleeps! it wanders! 
the brain is who is going to sleep!



AlanMonTap said:


> EDIT: You should also add a "inapplicable" option to the poll.


I do ask for a vote only if you've had it (as you respected it and didn't)
Otherwise i need another dimension : if you haven't had it what's your type! :/


----------



## AlanMonTap (Apr 17, 2015)

@AstralFlame









My bullshitty sense is tingling.


----------



## AstralFlame (Sep 21, 2015)

AlanMonTap said:


> View attachment 473554
> 
> 
> My bullshitty sense is tingling.


Of course it does! 
you are an INTJ! 
be proud! 
roud:

i use my P to describe what i know so you or someone else might pick it up and all you do is use your J
and minimally as well..
seriously.. i feel so different now that you judged my views as bullshit! 
i would loose sleep but i enjoy these experiences too much for that to happen!

:kitteh:

it's all bull


----------



## AlanMonTap (Apr 17, 2015)

AstralFlame said:


> i use my P to describe what i know so you or someone else might pick it up and all you do is use your J
> and minimally as well..
> seriously.. i feel so different now that you judged my views as bullshit!
> i would loose sleep but i enjoy these experiences too much for that to happen!


I mean, I don't doubt you experienced it. But if you claim that everyone experiences it, that sounds fishy to me. I think the mind is very easily influenced. I think you experience these things because you are aware of these things. Of course, I might be wrong. 

I can't speak facts here, so don't take my word for it. For example, common sense tells me that someone who is raised in a community where UFO sightings are a "common" thing, is going to be much more likely to claim they've seen one. You know what I mean?


----------



## AstralFlame (Sep 21, 2015)

@AlanMonTap thank you for balancing out..

As it happened to me, i didn't have the experience before i know about it. 
But that's only one. 
I saw a documentary that talked about a known black cat which i was 100% certain that this was a pigment of my imagination because i saw a cat the previous day.

So.. no one can say which one is true.
both sides are correct to an extend. everything is blurred when it comes to the power of the mind (and the depth of it) 
my instinct has pushed me into experiencing almost all of them and am now aware in the astral and no dark entity wants to mess with my light. 
Do check out "the 4th kind" if interested to see a case where dreams are not self induced. 
it's a true story and the truth behind it is "Karla Turner", her books and lectures. 
you can also check those out.

Again, thx for chilling it because i (unfortunately and not taking pride in it) have too much experience with it and it's hard for me to accept it as fraudulent from people who haven't seen it. 
more movies on the astral?
the matrix, Nightwatch, Daywatch and so many more.
it's no joke! 

We should be more aware of it, we'd be more protected!


----------



## WorldzMine (Sep 9, 2014)

Haven't read thread and this is probably been said but the poll could be influenced by what types most frequent these forums.


----------



## MatchaBlizzard (Sep 20, 2011)

I had it once (maybe twice), it was one of the most terrifying experiences of my life. I've seen some people say they are "trying to achieve SP." I've got to tell you, it's not recommended. It's like saying you've never pissed yourself in fear publicly and you wish you could experience that.


----------



## AstralFlame (Sep 21, 2015)

@WorldzMine no it hasn't much, thank you for clearly pointing it out
This didn't start as a calculated experiment.
I was curious to see if it's type related or not. 
It would give me some answers, not to science 

but it might get us somewhere after all.
@MatchaBlizzard
i agree with you! 
gentleman in the video gives us good explanations why not to.
(SP is only an Astral Projection (AP) where someone else is in control, not you, keeping you trapped inside your body and controlling you, eating off your energy in the form of fear)

understanding that is the key to escape it in the form that @DualGnosis does. 
pushes himself back and moves a muscle.
it's an energy push though isn't it?


----------



## WorldzMine (Sep 9, 2014)

AstralFlame said:


> @WorldzMine no it hasn't much, thank you for clearly pointing it out
> This didn't start as a calculated experiment.
> I was curious to see if it's type related or not.
> It would give me some answers, not to science


How would you get answers if the test is biased from the start?


----------



## Hei (Jul 8, 2014)

I have experience with sleep paralysis and lucid dreaming. Lately I have a lot of trouble forcefully waking myself up when I realise I am asleep


----------



## AlanMonTap (Apr 17, 2015)

@AstralFlame

It would be interesting if you edited the thread and ask the poster that actually experienced it to state if they knew about the subject beforehand or learned about after experiencing it. That could help narrow down the causes.


----------



## AstralFlame (Sep 21, 2015)

@TheLondonWatch if you are conscious, push through it as i've read other people achieving it inside threads on SP here.
it's like an energy push coming from the back of the head, pushing you out of the experience.
it has an explanation, it's the silver cord. 
I am not typing it all out.. can be found in Robert A. Monroe's books on OBE and this is not an OBE specific thread. 
If you are not conscious you will be soon if you want to and willingly ask yourself to be! 

@WorldzMine I am iNstinct... i get my answers! as others get theirs through my experiences. i hope it's ok! didn't read any rule against it!
@AlanMonTap This would only help you discrediting the whole experience. Do you think i don't want to as well? i've spent all my life trying and now you come along!
It would make an interesting poll though.. i would vote and would be interested to see the results! 
link me when you do it 

experiencing it from youth when you are 7 years old makes it a little hard to believe you were inclined to induce it yourself. 
bah.. enough said from me on this!

Thank you all for your input. 

for those interested : 
* *




around 7yo i had a dream of some goblins, (i think were three) that annoyed the sht out of me, and i got away running to my dad and they kept saying to my head: "_he is not going to believe you anyway_"
so he didn't and he forced me to go to bed and because he prolly wanted time with my mom he pushed a glass door we had and kept it closed with his body and i could see his body blocking the door that i was trying desperately to slide open because i was scared to go back to that room.
I turned around and the goblins were out of my room right behind me telling me : "_see?_" "_we told you!_"
and, surprise! i wasn't awake! this was a dream that i had just woke up from!
So immediately i jump off the bed and rush to my mom and dad and surprisingly the story unfolded in the exact same manner that i saw in the dream. He didn't believe me, he slid the door closed and blocked it with his body giving me the strongest dejavu of my 7yr old life. 
I turned around feeling 1000% certain i will now see the goblins in real life and shit my pants and die! 
i didn't...
but i learned that dreams and reality overlapse early in life!


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee (Mar 8, 2012)

Never had it. Don't want it. Heard too many scary stories. Now I'm probably gonna get it because I said I don't want it.

INFP


----------



## AlanMonTap (Apr 17, 2015)

Salad Days said:


> Never had it. Don't want it. Heard too many scary stories. Now I'm probably gonna get it because I said I don't want it.
> 
> INFP










_Classic INFP._


----------



## AlanMonTap (Apr 17, 2015)

AstralFlame said:


> @AlanMonTap This would only help you discrediting the whole experience. Do you think i don't want to as well? i've spent all my life trying and now you come along!
> It would make an interesting poll though.. i would vote and would be interested to see the results!
> link me when you do it.


No, this would help you find the reasons why you experience it. My theory is that your brain, given the knowledge that this thing "exists", would actually make you experience it.

It's like a hypochondriac, he wouldn't think he's sick if he didn't know about any diseases. But the moment he has knowledge of the existence of diseases, he will experience them.

Your mind playing tricks on you, basically.


----------



## AstralFlame (Sep 21, 2015)

AlanMonTap said:


> Your mind playing tricks on you, basically.


And you really think that with an IQ of 140 what you just said never crossed my mind or needed further explanation of how it works..
what part of INFPs usually have a high IQ didn't you understand in the manual?
intjs you are funny .....
let me go again .. :


> discrediting the whole experience. Do you think i don't want to as well? i've spent all my life trying and now you come along!


I understand i come out as a little extra offensive but your TJ (Thinking and being Judgemental) approach is striking me through my monitor.
you read lines, i read intentions behind them.
that is N

add to that how i am on the P edge... seriously angered by criticizing experiences one has not experienced or lives they haven't lived or people they don't know.
You know about SP.. how come you've never experienced it? duhuh!
an answer there? or is it only my N seeing it?

maybe being down to earth (close to the core) has its advantages and SP is the price some of us pay for checking out the clouds..


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee (Mar 8, 2012)

AlanMonTap said:


> View attachment 473618
> 
> _Classic INFP._


Taking that as a neutral-minded observation for my own sense of well-being. -curtsies-


----------



## shazam (Oct 18, 2015)

It's only happened a couple times. When it has happened I just use sheer will to wiggle and move. Deep down I know I'm fine. I also saw the picture and rumours of that female ghost that apparently chokes you, she's just horny.


----------



## AstralFlame (Sep 21, 2015)

@spidershane aka Succubus! 
good point made! 
@Salad Days hahahahahaahaha
it's so tragic how we should not make any statements of any sort! 
I think you are the second INFP that states no such experience. 
interesting.. i thought INFPs would have at least one such occasion. 
if i say that it will happen to you maybe i'll negate the energy you created with the statement. 
Anyway, it's interesting if you don't get scared. you bail easily and learn a thing or two. 
*no fear!! * detachment and observation against experiencing it vividly are the keys! 

@AlanMonTap hillarious !! that gif made my morning! 
still.. salad days makes a solid point. 
our karma is widely connected to our tongue and fingertips.
you were judgmental again, 
but Salad days seems to have a better way to deal with it than I do :wink:


----------



## Aurus (Jan 8, 2016)

I don't know why, but i think it fits the INTP frame.


----------



## Stramela (Jan 18, 2016)

Huh ... just thought I would chip in again. 
For me personally, I didn't know that it existed until after I experienced it. I only experienced it after I got the neurological disorder that I have (that I don't really want to specify). 
If my episodes act up, the sleep paralysis kicks in with it. If it gets better for a while, so does the sleeping. My symptoms of sleep paralysis are linked directly to my neurological disorder. 
I don't know if this is really linked to type or not, or how it is with other people. I only know what it what was like for me, since I have done more research on making my neurological disorder better than I have on sleep paralysis


----------



## AstralFlame (Sep 21, 2015)

@Stramela 
i've gone through all possible sides, i have a very anxious and analytical mind.
and i've ended up in religion.. and the fact that times are getting rough. 
so these things are increasing.
I can't say i go by the book, haven't read much of religion books but,
it all does make sense..

Best of luck with that disorder, 
been fighting with a friend with one. 
he is now super and he learned so much from his experience, if not a complete different path in life!
funny, i posted it and then i find this post! 
so i will share : 
* *




http://personalitycafe.com/infp-for...t-you-feeling-right-now-692.html#post25368122


----------



## Blazy (Oct 30, 2010)

ISTP I love the adrenaline rush I get from it.


----------



## Blazy (Oct 30, 2010)

AlanMonTap said:


> This is such an unknown subject to me... I heard about it a few months ago, I'd never heard of it before. I have never experienced anything like it. I've never been paralyzed and I've never had a lucid dream. I doubt cognitive functions have anything to do with it. It obviously seems like it's a common thing as well.
> 
> Why is that?


What do you mean why? It just is.

Let me describe in my own words. Basically as you fall asleep, your brain and body shut down. but sleep paralysis occurs when only your body shuts down while your brain's up and awake. you can open your eyes and see your surroundings, but no matter how hard you try, your body is frozen. you can't cry out for help as your body is in a relaxed state, so forcing your voice would be a challenge. you can move your mouth, though. And all while this is happening, you hear strange and rather demonic voices/whispers from nearly every direction. Foreign language. One time, I heard "You're going to die...you're going to die... you're going to die..." by that point, i was genuinely freaked out. Then my walls began to shed black liquid matter. There were writings on the wall that I couldn't decipher. I felt heavy and breathless. I woke up after that. EVerything became normal again. Everything lasted for around just 1 minute.


----------

